

Ask HN: What are your favorite conferences? - buildops

What are your favorite development conferences? (And what technologies do they focus on? Windows? Linux? Embedded development? Ruby?)
======
mtmail
Velocity = all about performance
[http://velocityconf.com/velocity2014/public/schedule/grid/pu...](http://velocityconf.com/velocity2014/public/schedule/grid/public)

[http://www.apachecon.com/](http://www.apachecon.com/) which is 50% about
search (Lucene, Solr etc) and big data these days

I'm keeping an eye on QCon
([http://qconlondon.com/schedule](http://qconlondon.com/schedule)) but found
it kind of expensive.

